# Can't get my HP PSC 2110 printer to work

## bosko

I tried to install my HP PSC 2110 printer using the Gentoo Printing Guide,but after doing everything printing doesnt work.

USB and USB printer support is built in my kernel.I have emerged cups,foomatic and hpijs.I had to install a new version of HPIJS manually though (from http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php).I also had to install the latest foomatic database (as described here: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/patchfix.php#rh7273) ,because I couldnt find my printer in /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/.

After updating the foomatic database I found my printer with grep and I started cupsd and did the foomatic-configure command like it says in the guide ; 

foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-PSC_2110 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n HP -d  hpijs

Then I opened http://127.0.0.1:631 with Mozilla,and did like it says in the guide.I added a new printer with the folowing configuration:

Name: HP

Location: /dev/usb/lp0

Description: Printer

Device: USB printer #1

Make: HP

Model: HP new Deskjet Series Cups v1.1

But when I try to print a test page nothing happens.What have I done incorrectly?My printer worked fine before in Red Hat 8.

----------

## derk

i'm not sure but I think some of the newer all-in-one printers from hp require the use of hpoj as well (this will also allow you to use the scanner portion as well  :Laughing:  ) I'm using a PSC-750 with the latest hpoj from cvs as I've also installed gphoto2 which uses libusb. libusb is not compatible with hpoj-0.90 .. follow the instructions on the website:

http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/download-cvs.shtml

and you may well solve your problems.

derk

----------

## smukec

I tried also the same how-to, but it seems something is wrong with the port.

The device is recognized but can't send the file trough the port.

```
# touch test.txt

# echo "Hello World" > test.txt

# cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0 

```

The last line produces:

```

bash: /dev/usb/lp0: Device or resource busy

```

Can this be because CUPS is running?

----------

## derk

cups needs to be set-up to point to your device through ptal:

ptal:/mlc:usb:PSC_750    # as an example

in my case the string - mlc:usb:PSC_750 - is how my HP all in one PSC 750 is identified when running: /usr/sbin/ptal-init setup

when you: emerge hpoj  hpijs  and have added hpoj to your default start-up

then ptal-init is run by /etc/init.d/hpoj and grabs the usb/lp0 port and holds it. All access is then done through the ptal-init device inteface .. this allows the scanner and printer functions to be accessed independently.

derk

----------

## smukec

Solved that(entered HP_PSC_2110_Series instead of HP_PSC_2100_Series). 

Stil want to solve:

- scanner fails (see).

- setting print quality(see)

----------

## derk

did you uncomment the "hpoj"  at the bottom of /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

you can make some of the changes to printer setting defaults  using the cups web interface. but I've found the kde print manager to have the best interface to adjusting the printer setting provided you have selected the cups driver as default and have picked the correct driver (i've installed foomatic and hpijs) PPD file one has more options .. or if you are brave you can set the defaults by editing the PPD file directly.

----------

## smukec

 *derk wrote:*   

> did you uncomment the "hpoj"  at the bottom of /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

 

Yes, I've done this. In case you missed the info: sane-find-scanner finds it, it's scanimage that fails.

----------

## derk

you may have to try hpoj-cvs from hp's website ..

----------

## dshook

I have the same multi-function device working correctly in Gentoo running a 2.6 kernel.

Tips:  

The gentoo printing guide is OK, but you need to have hpoj installed.  I'd recommend following the hpoj instructions and using emerge in place of any ./configure && make && make install steps mentioned there.

Also, I had absolutely no luck for the longest time, because I couldn't see the ptal device in cups.  make sure that you restart cups and hpoj after installation.  The early startup scripts didn't have the right dependencies, but things look better now.

Printing works fine for me.  For scanning, I still need to use this command.

xsane hpoj:mlc:usb:PSC_2100_Series &

----------

## dshook

If you leave the printer on between boots to Windows and Linux, you'll frequently get a "device busy" error trying to scan.  Cycle the power on the printer/scanner when you change OS.

----------

## tonyric

This problem has been well documented.  Just cycle power on the printer.  I have a 2110 on my server at home and everytime I use it to scan, my wife cannot print from her laptop, strange problem indeed, but she has gotten used to it.

----------

